# Larsen avec Skype



## lio77 (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour
2 questions:

Tout d'abord j'utilise SKYPE
et par moment j'ai des lasens pas possibles

Mais surtout des fois ca me plante tous les services internet:
plus d'internet
plus de mail
plus de ssh
plus rien


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2005)

Tout d'abord, bienvenue sur les forums 

Pour Skype, j'ai du passé à la solution casque, sans ça (et amplifié par des enceintes externes) j'avais de l'écho et des larsens. Mais c'était pareil avec iChat. Pas réservé à Skype.

Par contre aucun pb d'internet derrière.


----------



## altamira (23 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

que cela soit dit en passant, le larsen survient, dans n'importe quel type de sonorisation, lorsque le signal émis par les enceintes est repris par le micro. Du coup rien de plus normal. Suffit de baisser le volume, voire, justement, de passer au casque, ce qui isole les signaux. Voilà

Bonne continuation, A:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

bonjours, j'avais le meme probleme que j'ai pu resoudre d'une autre maniere. la je ne suis pas sur mon portable, mais juste d'apres ce dont je me souvient, il fallait aller sur preference de skype, puis preference audio, et la il fallait cocher une case , si je me souviens ' GAIN CONTROL' ou quelque chose du genre . ca ca doit etre fait par la personne a qui on est en train de parler, et qui a un mac , la on n'entend plus l'echo de sa propre voix.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

la je me souviens ! la solution est sur cette page :
http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_macosx.html


----------

